# Found myself a gym...



## Zephyor (Oct 30, 2016)

Tell me what do you thinck? This the the optimal gym i can have acess to. It teaches a whole variety of style fro mwich i choose muay thai. Pls can you make a review or tell me if it seems good from a connaiseour's point fo view? 
This is the gym:
Kickbox, Jiu Jitsu, BJJ si MMA - eXtrembody


----------



## Transk53 (Oct 30, 2016)

Zephyor said:


> Tell me what do you thinck? This the the optimal gym i can have acess to. It teaches a whole variety of style fro mwich i choose muay thai. Pls can you make a review or tell me if it seems good from a connaiseour's point fo view?
> This is the gym:
> Kickbox, Jiu Jitsu, BJJ si MMA - eXtrembody



Not being able to speak the lingo, comes down to the usual question. Does it fit, maybe, maybe not. Maybe speak to someone that trains there and get an opinion. Other than than that, do a bit of research into the people in charge. Extreme body seems to me, more on fitness than martial skill, why it is important to do you're research.


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Oct 30, 2016)

One question. Do you have fun? If the answer is yes it's a good gym for you if the answers no then it's not


----------



## marques (Oct 30, 2016)

Try, especially if you do not have many alternatives. 
The website is short and in a language that most of us don't understand. And the site is quite poor / amateur, which alone (the only source we have) may play against te gym. 
Give it a try.


----------



## Transk53 (Oct 30, 2016)

marques said:


> Try, especially if you do not have many alternatives.
> The website is short and in a language that most of us don't understand. And the site is quite poor / amateur, which alone (the only source we have) may play against te gym.
> Give it a try.



Yeah maybe. Glossy websites, or not, may not allude to anything.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Oct 30, 2016)

Zephyor said:


> Tell me what do you thinck? This the the optimal gym i can have acess to. It teaches a whole variety of style fro mwich i choose muay thai. Pls can you make a review or tell me if it seems good from a connaiseour's point fo view?
> This is the gym:
> Kickbox, Jiu Jitsu, BJJ si MMA - eXtrembody


Our opinions will be of little importance - or should be, anyway. Unless someone spots a major red flag, you should go check it out. Watch a bit, talk to the instructors (both the head(s) of the gym and any instructors you're likely to train under), and watch some folks train and the instructors teach. If it looks like something you'd like to get into, commit to yourself to try a few weeks of it and give it a try. Only break that commitment on some principle - like seeing them treating people poorly or doing something you consider unsafe. After a few weeks, you'll either be hooked (it's the right place) or you'll be wishing you weren't there (time to try someplace else).


----------

